# Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen



## Gredi (9. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Da ich die letzten Wochen keine Zeit hatte mich dem Filter nach dem Winter zu widmen. Habe ich das heute absolviert hat knapp 3,5h gedauert ...mit ner Bierpause. 

Und daher will ich jetzt nen TF

Also meine Frage: Weiß jemand wo ich günstig an einen TF kommen kann. Das Gute Stück sollte 25.000L machen.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

guck mal hier: http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/ unter Filter

oder sind die deiner meinung nach noch zu teuer ?


----------



## Gredi (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hallo Ralf,

Danke.

Ich denke die Preise sind in Ordnung. Wobei, ist immer noch ne Menge Geld.

Gibt es hier Erfahrungen mit den Sprick TF??


----------



## Olli.P (10. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hi Gerd,

guck mal Hier

Aber der Rainer wird sich bestimmt auch noch melden......


----------



## Gredi (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hallo Zusammen,
hallo Rainer,

wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Sprick TF

Was mich noch int. würde ...wie stark sollte/muß das Gefälle für den Schmutzablauf sein.

Ist es möglich den Skimmer direkt anzuschließen, mein Skimmer hat keinen Rechen. Da in meinem Votex immer wieder große Stücke von Pflanzenresten landen.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hallo Gerd,

Der Rainer ( rainthanner ) hat einen Sprick TF nun schon eine ganze weile in Gebrauch siehe den Link in Beitrag #4 da solltest du vllt. mal das ganze Thema lesen........

Upps der Link geht nich...... 

So nochmal:

Hier
Hier 
und 
Hier

Ansonsten würd ich es vllt. mal mit 'ner PN an den Rainer versuchen.....


----------



## Gredi (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hallo Oli,

danke für die Links.

Sind sehr aufschlussreich, ...jetzt stellt sich nach dem Lesen die Frage, ist da keine Spülpumpe dabei


----------



## rainthanner (12. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hallo, 


bei mir ist keine Spülpumpe dabei, da ich mit 4,5 -5 Bar Leitungswasser spüle. 
Ja, ich bin noch immer hochzufrieden und er läuft nun im dritten Jahr. Es handelt sich bei mir um die erste Generation desy TRi. Seriennummer 2. 

Grobe Äste sollten nicht in der Trommel ankommen, da sie dir natürlich das feine Gewebe zerstören können. Bambuslaub und alles "normale" juckt den Trommler nicht und landet im Abfluß. 

Der Abfluß: 
Ich habe nur ganz geringes Gefälle. Ist wie bei der Kloleitung - da soll das Gefälle auch nicht zu groß sein. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Gredi (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hallo Zusammen,

aufgrund eurer Tipps, für die ich mich jetzt noch einmal bedanken möchte, habe ich die letzten Tage genutzt und mich ein wenig weiter informiert. Auch in anderen Foren. Die Resonanz auf "Sprick" war durchgehend positiv. Darauf hin habe ich gestern mit Herr Sprick kurz telefoniert und für heute einen Vorort Termin in Bad Kreuznach vereinbart.

Der Empfang war sehr freundlich, Herr Sprick hat sich fast 2h Zeit genommen mir seine unterschiedlichen Filter zu demonstrieren und seinen neusten Prototyp zu präsentieren.

Um auf den Punkt zukommen, ich habe mich für einen TRI1 entschieden und gleich ne Hochdruckpumpe dazu gekauft. Das Paket wird nächste Woche geliefert. 

Abgeschlossen haben wir den Deal mit einer kleinen Weinprobe.

Alles in allem war es ein super toller Tag.

So dann werde ich jetzt warten und hoffen das die nächste Woche das Wetter anständig bleibt.

Bis bald und


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

 - wenn du ihn am laufen hast kannst ja gern mal ein paar bilder reinstellen


----------



## jora (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Ja, Bilder wären toll.
Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob evtl. ein Sprick Trommelfilter für mich in Frage kommt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*



jora schrieb:


> Ja, Bilder wären toll.
> Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob evtl. ein Sprick Trommelfilter für mich in Frage kommt.



Für einen 8000 Liter Teich


----------



## Gredi (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Ja Bilder wird es geben ...bin selber auch total gespannt

Bis bald


----------



## jora (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*



> Für einen 8000 Liter Teich



Nein, nicht für 8000l.
Für nach dem Umbau


----------



## Gredi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Hier gehts weiter  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21549


----------



## Jogibärle (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

hallo gerd,

habe mir die TF auch schon angeschaut bei der Fa. Sprick halt auf der HP. Wenn man vergleichbare TF anschaut, die kosten ein Saugeld.
Wenn du den TF bekommst, machste bitte mal ein Bild weil ich an so einem TF auch Interesse habe. Ich sollte dann einen für 40cbm dann haben, der wird wahrscheinlich nicht ganz billig
Wenn er zu teuer wird, muß ich mir einen anderen Vorfilter überlegen.


grüße Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*



Gredi schrieb:


> Das Gute Stück sollte 25.000L machen.


 

Echte 25000l/h packt der 1er aber nicht mit 40µm.   


Neinnein, schafft er nicht.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Gredi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

Rainer,

wie kommst du auf 40µm ...ich dachte es wären 60µm

zZt pumpe mich geschätzte 22.000L. Wenn diese Woche meine RED kommt ,für den 2ten Zweig, kann ich mal schauen was max geht.


----------



## rainthanner (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Trommelfilter ...wo günstig kaufen*

wenn du 60µm hast, dann kommt der Durchfluß hin.


----------

